# Wow, so that's what it feels like.....



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

To get bashed in the face with a 2x4... 

OK kids, lesson for the day.. When flipping trusses up that are hanging on the truss supports, DO NOT stand directly under the center.

I had a truss hanging, and had a 4 foot 2x4 screwed at the peak of it, to stop it from going too far while standing it up on the truss support.

I was using a 16 foot 2x4 to raise up the truss, I KNEW better than to put that 2x4 on the metal plate that holds the truss together, I KNEW it would slip... I also knew DO NOT stander under the center, because that spacer 2x4 would whip around about head high if it slipped.. 

SO long story short, my nose is somehow still attached and not broken. As that truss swung around from over 12 feet up, it flung that spacer 2x4 at me at I don't know.. 500 MPH? I saw it coming and couldn't move out of the way.. I managed to drop my head just enough to not get hit head on, but a little bit of a glancing blow. Man did it drop me to the ground. 

No blood instantly, so that bothered me... Bad cuts don't usually bleed at first. I was so afraid I ripped my nose off where the cartilage attached to the bone. My neighbor was standing there and freaked, He said he'd look since I didn't want to... He was shocked to see all I had was a somewhat deep cut, and nothing broke or ripped... 

I got a cheap lesson. As I sat there on the ground waiting to find out how bad it was, all I could think about was what that was going to cost in the ER.. 

Let me tell you.. 2x4's are HARD...


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

My nose hurts just reading your post. :shocked:

So glad it was not a more costly or perm damage outcome. Whew


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife says looking at me makes her face hurt to.. LOL... 

I have to admit, that was one my my closest to worst damage calls I've ever had.. I honestly did think I was going to have to have some surgery the second it happened.. I can't believe the first thing I was thinking what "Man this isn't going to be cheap, on top of trying to not pass out..


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad you're ok. But I will say that knowing something does not mean that the brain has connected it to the present situation.
You know that famous gag that Buster Keaton did where the house front falls towards him and he is left standing in the gap made by a window? Well, with me it was the side of a barn, I was on by back, having just fallen over backwards when a nail I was trying to pull popped off, and I was saved by the gap in the siding I had just pulled off. I fit between the exposed framing. To this day I can see the whole length of the barn side coming down at me. I was actually surprised I was alive, not to mention undamaged. 
That was the day I learned to ask "will this kill me?" before doing something.......


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I've sometimes pondered if stories like this aren't evidence for the multiverse theory. In multiverse theory, everything that can happen does happen - in at least one universe. We each die a thousand deaths, but only the ones in universes where we don't die get to tell the tale of the near miss.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

where I want to said:


> I'm glad you're ok. But I will say that knowing something does not mean that the brain has connected it to the present situation.
> You know that famous gag that Buster Keaton did where the house front falls towards him and he is left standing in the gap made by a window? Well, with me it was the side of a barn, I was on by back, having just fallen over backwards when a nail I was trying to pull popped off, and I was saved by the gap in the siding I had just pulled off. I fit between the exposed framing. To this day I can see the whole length of the barn side coming down at me. I was actually surprised I was alive, not to mention undamaged.
> That was the day I learned to ask "will this kill me?" before doing something.......


Those close calls sure wake you up don't they? It seems most all I do can end up killing me... When I bought the materials for this building I knew I'd have to put it up myself, and I said if I don't fall and die, I'll probably kill myself overworking myself just getting it up..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I've sometimes pondered if stories like this aren't evidence for the multiverse theory. In multiverse theory, everything that can happen does happen - in at least one universe. We each die a thousand deaths, but only the ones in universes where we don't die get to tell the tale of the near miss.


Sure am glad I'm living in the "tell about it" universe..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Coulda shot your eye out.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Glad you're OK. Just don't think you have the "dumb moves" market cornered. We've all tested those silly laws of physics and discovered the text books and teachers were right. Sometimes, I don't know why I'm still here. Maybe the worst part is that there are witnesses to your adventure.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

Glad you're ok. I know that should I look moment.At least it's not just me. I often take on big building projects that would be a whole lot easier with with help. Been lucky mostly.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

sure hope your ok


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Glad to hear you are OK. Just watch for concussion symptoms.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your hard earned lesson. It may just make me and other folks think when handling trusses. It is amazing and jarring to contemplate how in a split second our fates can change. 

Each day I try to remember to pray for guidance and wisdom for our children and grandchild. And then I recall some of my DH's and my own less than brilliant moments and add us in there too... :heh:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Snowfan said:


> ...Maybe the worst part is that there are witnesses to your adventure.


When some of those dumb things happen, and I realize that despite what could have happened, I'm relatively unscathed, one of the next things I want to know is whether anyone saw it happen. :facepalm:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, I'm OK, still a little sore but it's getting better....

Yep, it sure is a drag when someone gets to watch your stupidity.. DOH!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

At least it's not on Youtube.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. Man am I so glad it wasn't...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

As a person who has hit a nail off center and had the hammer fly back and hit my the face (never work past a certain stage of exhaustion), I have only sympathy and understanding. I would never, ever in a million years find it funny.......


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Snowfan said:


> Maybe the worst part is that there are witnesses to your adventure.


Then again, he's lucky someone _was_ there, in case he had done serious damage and was knocked out. 

Glad you're OK, SS.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Three words.

Wow!

Ouch!

Whew!


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Not trying to compete, only to sympathize. Back in February, I was cutting a tree that was just put on the ground. I dig them up with the backhoe and push em down. The bigger ones get saved for future lumber. Soooooooo........I was saving this one. I cut the root ball off and just as the cut finished, I found out that the tree was in a bind. It snapped back, hit me in the leg and rolled over on me. When I came too and saw what my leg looked like I started yelling for help. Luckily the wife was near by. Anyway, had to dig my leg out from under the tree. Then I did something brilliant. I grabbed my pants leg and straightened it back out again. That really hurt.

Anyway, I thank God for how lucky I was too. The ambulance traveled the 15 miles in 16 minutes and I was taken to the ER which is 40 miles from our place in the country. Awesome people. The ER doc is a retired Brigadier General flight surgeon. Found this out later.

Did I mention I was using a chain saw? Anyway, I figure I was lucky.... And the Orthopaedic Specialist that the ER doc referred me to is the team doctor for the Texas A&M Aggies...........(didn't tell him I went to U of H). Not too shabby.

Well, 8" of metal, 10 screws and 22 staples along with 4 months of physical therapy and I am walking again. I count my blessings every day and I will say a prayer for you too Simi-Steading.........cause I also think that you were just as lucky as me. We see miracles every day, we just have to recognize them for what they are. I had a broken leg yeah.........but I still have a leg...........remember the chain saw? Not a scratch from it.


----------

